# Old forgotten road bikes



## Easytigers (22 Nov 2014)

Hi there,

I know it's a long shot....I'm working at a school in Northampton and want to run an 'Enterprise Club' - basically a club for people who maybe aren't so academic (but everyone is welcome) to do some hands on work. I want them to take an old road bike and restore it/make it rideable so that they can sell it on and try to make the money spent on it back (funded by the school)...I know they'll probably make a loss but hopefully will have a great time on the way and learn some valuable lessons (even if it's just that school can be fun for everyone!!!)

Just wondered if anyone in the area has an old road bike or frame that's just sitting around waiting for the tip but could have some potential for the kids.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## Turbo Rider (22 Nov 2014)

Best bet it to head down to your local dump - last time I was at the dump, I saw untold used bikes there...Ebay might be cheap as well - auction bids, etc...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2014)

@Easytigers i sometimes get an ideal for your requirements type of bike , but alas none at the moment but will keep you in mind if i do .

Try Wilfords auction house in he boro as bikes can go cheap i there on a Thursday morning


----------



## Cycleops (22 Nov 2014)

Turbo Rider said:


> Best bet it to head down to your local dump - last time I was at the dump, I saw untold used bikes there...Ebay might be cheap as well - auction bids, etc...


The problem at the dump is that the "operatives" won't let you take them, unless they don't have CCTV, but you'll still have to grease their palms.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Nov 2014)

Have you not got any 2nd hand markets nearby? Every Saturday there's a market next door. About once a month a road bike pops up amongst the MTB fare. 

Alternatively, if you can think of a value-added project with MTBs - mend, ride, clean, sell (call it testing) - there's always about 10 languishing in the market.


----------



## Drago (22 Nov 2014)

Try the boys at the Billing recycling centre.


----------



## growingvegetables (22 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> The problem at the dump is that the "operatives" won't let you take them, unless they don't have CCTV, but you'll still have to grease their palms.


But if it was the school contacting the necessary bod at a desk deep in the council? You might end up with many more than you can handle


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Nov 2014)

Easytigers said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I know it's a long shot....I'm working at a school in Northampton and want to run an 'Enterprise Club' - basically a club for people who maybe aren't so academic (but everyone is welcome) to do some hands on work. I want them to take an old road bike and restore it/make it rideable so that they can sell it on and try to make the money spent on it back (funded by the school)...I know they'll probably make a loss but hopefully will have a great time on the way and learn some valuable lessons (even if it's just that school can be fun for everyone!!!)
> 
> ...


If you can collect from Abingdon I might have just the thing ....


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

biggs682 said:


> @Easytigers i sometimes get an ideal for your requirements type of bike , but alas none at the moment but will keep you in mind if i do .
> 
> Try Wilfords auction house in he boro as bikes can go cheap i there on a Thursday morning


Thanks Biggs! If you get anything in, give me a shout


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

Drago said:


> Try the boys at the Billing recycling centre.


Will do...thanks Drago


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> If you can collect from Abingdon I might have just the thing ....


That's a really cool offer, thank you! How much are you looking for it? Can you keep it hanging around or do you need to get rid quickly? If you can keep it for a couple of weeks, I'm over that way in a couple of weekend's time visiting the in-laws


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Nov 2014)

Guys..Easytiger is trying to help the kids at the school. Surely, someone on here has a half decent Freebie they can let him have to give him half a chance of making a few quid.


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Guys..Easytiger is trying to help the kids at the school. Surely, someone on here has a half decent Freebie they can let him have to give him half a chance of making a few quid.


Thanks for the support Steve


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

Just making sure that people know that we only hope to really cover the costs of the parts etc needed to do the bikes up  (and as I put earlier - I already know that the club will probably run at a loss!!!). It's more about giving them some different experiences and hopefully giving them some idea of what 'money' actually means (they'll be given a set budget and have to stick to it!).


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Nov 2014)

Easytigers said:


> That's a really cool offer, thank you! How much are you looking for it? Can you keep it hanging around or do you need to get rid quickly? If you can keep it for a couple of weeks, I'm over that way in a couple of weekend's time visiting the in-laws


It's a kids 5 speed Raleigh racer, maybe late 80s early 90's. It's in quite good condition but needs a new rear derailleur as it got damaged in the garage. It's hardly been used. It would make a nice retro restoration project. All the bearings need attention so there's plenty getting opportunity.
I need to get it out of my garage as I'm running out if bike space, but there's no immediate rush. I have photos on my work laptop I can send some other time.

If it can be put to good use ....

Oh, and it's free. :-)


----------



## superbadger (23 Nov 2014)

I would contact your local MP and tell them about the project and get the local papers involved..... You watch how fast offers come flooding in and how the council will soon be 'on-side' to provide more than you need. Also do you have a 'scrap-man' who goes round collecting? We have a guy who comes around in a van, if you approached him and gave him scrap price for frames that could be another source of the starting blocks you need.

The best of luck as this seems a very worthy project. Well done.


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

Fab Foodie said:


> It's a kids 5 speed Raleigh racer, maybe late 80s early 90's. It's in quite good condition but needs a new rear derailleur as it got damaged in the garage. It's hardly been used. It would make a nice retro restoration project. All the bearings need attention so there's plenty getting opportunity.
> I need to get it out of my garage as I'm running out if bike space, but there's no immediate rush. I have photos on my work laptop I can send some other time.
> 
> If it can be put to good use ....
> ...


That sounds perfect!!! I'll pm you about a date and time to collect it. I really appreciate it and I'm sure that the kids will love it :-)


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

superbadger said:


> I would contact your local MP and tell them about the project and get the local papers involved..... You watch how fast offers come flooding in and how the council will soon be 'on-side' to provide more than you need. Also do you have a 'scrap-man' who goes round collecting? We have a guy who comes around in a van, if you approached him and gave him scrap price for frames that could be another source of the starting blocks you need.
> 
> The best of luck as this seems a very worthy project. Well done.



Thanks Superbadger, good advice


----------



## Easytigers (23 Nov 2014)

Fab Foodie has made a very kind offer to give us a child's road bike for our first project...got me thinking that they could do this one up and then keep it, perhaps put it on a turbo for the winter - it'd keep the ones not working on the bike busy :-) Can you put a child's bike on a normal turbo trainer?


----------



## superbadger (24 Nov 2014)

Mp's do anything to get in the papers.... They might as well be in it for something good for a change. Edwina Currie cleanest MP I know; and that's after she crawling around in the jungle!!! haha. You will have to update how this goes because we all love good news.


----------



## Easytigers (28 Nov 2014)

Quick update...Early morning start tomorrow to go and pick the bike up from Fab Foodie. Children at school are v excited and some of them even wanted to come into school over the weekend to have a look!


----------



## Easytigers (29 Nov 2014)

@Fab Foodie ...Just wanted to say that you are a true gent. Was really nice to have a good chat (although I probably went on too much, especially on a Saturday morning!). Thanks again and will keep the forum updated about the progress of the bike :-)


----------



## Fab Foodie (29 Nov 2014)

Easytigers said:


> @Fab Foodie ...Just wanted to say that you are a true gent. Was really nice to have a good chat (although I probably went on too much, especially on a Saturday morning!). Thanks again and will keep the forum updated about the progress of the bike :-)


Absolute pleasure and a great chat, could have carried-on all morning!
Happy to support such a great initiative ... and I now have space for the new bike


----------

